# [Windows 2000] Den Hintergrund beim einloggen ändern!



## Stibie (18. April 2004)

Hi!
Und zwar hat ein Bekannnter im IE auf ein Photo gklickt und gesagt "Als Hintergrund"!
Nun ist das Hintergrundbild aber beim Einloggen und nicht beim besagten Benutzer...wo kann ich dies ändern?


----------



## Martys (20. April 2004)

Schau mal bei Windows-Tweaks vorbei, dort stehen jede Menge hilfreiche Tipps und Tricks.


----------



## Stibie (20. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martys _
> *Schau mal bei Windows-Tweaks vorbei, dort stehen jede Menge hilfreiche Tipps und Tricks. *



Thx hier ist  die Lösung !


----------

